# VaMoots!!!!!!!!!



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

I'm looking at picking up a used VaMoots (54-55CM) frame. I'd love to get a new one, but can't afford the $2500 price tag right now. Looking for any input on what I should be wary of/looking for as I shop. I understand these frames are built for life, so unless it was ridden by Denny Hastert or wrecked, I should be OK, yes?? All thoughts are appreciated!!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

*moots*



LyncStar said:


> I'm looking at picking up a used VaMoots (54-55CM) frame. I'd love to get a new one, but can't afford the $2500 price tag right now. Looking for any input on what I should be wary of/looking for as I shop. I understand these frames are built for life, so unless it was ridden by Denny Hastert or wrecked, I should be OK, yes?? All thoughts are appreciated!!


A used Moots usually sells for a lot less than a new one but it does not come with a "lifetime" warranty, which I am not sure if it is a important factor for some people. Some of the things I would watch out for on a used frame is the rear derailler hanger to see if it is bent and the bottom bracket threads to see if they are crisp and clean...


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

tigoat said:


> A used Moots usually sells for a lot less than a new one but it does not come with a "lifetime" warranty, which I am not sure if it is a important factor for some people. Some of the things I would watch out for on a used frame is the rear derailler hanger to see if it is bent and the bottom bracket threads to see if they are crisp and clean...


Thanks much! I was aware that I lost the warranty, but since Moots gives one, I'm guessing they aren't called to honor it all that often.


----------

